# Christiansburg, VA passes a new "interfering with traffic" ban.



## Deleted member 8978 (Apr 20, 2017)

CHRISTIANSBURG, Va. (WDBJ7) Panhandling and businesses being done in roadways is now almost impossible to do in Christiansburg.

The Town had an ordinance against aggressive solicitation until Tuesday night.

Town Council voted to remove that ordinance after the county's attorney said certain wording in it discussing holding up signs, was deemed unconstitutional in a Supreme Court ruling.

http://www.wdbj7.com/content/news/C...h-interfering-with-traffic-ban-419795793.html


In a way, anyone in or around this city needs to be careful out there. I know it's all a bunch of liberals running their mouths about helping people and other little things, but things like that becomes a reality.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 20, 2017)

Uh, this seems sketchy as fuck legally. What if the panhandler rode a skateboard? Or a fixie bicycle? Or a unicycle? These are ostensibly legal vehicles to operate in a roadway, so would the law apply? If it would, it's not legally sound and is strictly an anti-homeless law that could be struck down in a higher court.


----------

